# Catering Warehouse Management



## food_lover_23 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello all- 
I am a great lover of food and entertainment with food...I have worked in the restaurant industry for over 7 years...and now I am getting into the catering aspect of things...

I need some advice...

I was just asked to take a position in this catering buisness to act as a steward amongst the catering equipment and redesign the whole warehouse...I am being asked to be very organized...know how to pack fragile items for parties of the 1,000's, in the best containers and materials possible (cost effective and sturdy)...put them on and off the truck and have them be sent back to me in a reasonable fashion...some of the items will be dirty with food...does anyone know how I can best send them out to get them back in an unbroken and managable way? Does anyone have any good packing tips is what I am really trying to say.....and has anyone experienced doing this sort of work?

Thank you to anyone who can help....


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Very difficult task, but once you organize it then it should be simple.
It can be done by bin numbers, location numbers whereas each item has a specific bin or slot. Items can be categorized by china, glass,silver, chafers,candlestix, linens then size linen etc.. Equipment should be sent back at least fairly clean and patron charged for loss; If this a rental equipment business only charge should be included for cleaning. hardest thing to inventory is silverware and linens. I prefer silver inventoried by weight, x amount of pounds out, x amt.of pounds back in this saves time. once every thing is systemized, it all falls together and should be easy. good luck chefed:crazy:


----------

